# Melanotan2 dosage and possible acid reflux / heartburn ?



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello all 2 questions please, and also I have never used this before but I have been told it is safer than sunbed..

1) does this have to be taken daily or can it be weekly ?

2) do I have to use a sunbed with melanotan or can I inject only?

3) Melanotan2 acid reflux / heartburn ?


----------



## SteveV (Mar 21, 2012)

1/ you must front load for a week or two

2/ you must tan

3/ never experienced this

Please do some research on mixing, dosing and side effects before using


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Surfer dude said:


> Hello all 2 questions please, and also I have never used this before but I have been told it is safer than sunbed..
> 
> 1) does this have to be taken daily or can it be weekly ?
> 
> ...


1 - The loading phase is b0ll0cks to sell more. It'll work fine without. Just shoot it twice a week an hour before a sunbed. After two or three weeks you'll look nice and brown.

2 - Yes, get on a sunbed.

3 - Have heard of this happening and people getting bad nausea, but I always shot mine just before bed, so never had any probs apart from random boners throughout the next day.

Don't overdo it on this stuff or you'll look a tool. It's strong.


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

I did not know that u still have to go to the sunbed, I thought the whole point of this was to eliminate the sunbed... So basically it's twice the cost....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Surfer dude said:


> I did not know that u still have to go to the sunbed, I thought the whole point of this was to eliminate the sunbed... So basically it's twice the cost....


You wont need many sunbeds at all mate, colour comes on really quick and you stay tanned too, i got asked if i faked tanned the other day and i havent used MT2 for a well over a month and havent had a sunbed for about the same time too.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Surfer dude said:


> Hello all 2 questions please, and also I have never used this before but I have been told it is safer than sunbed..
> 
> 1) does this have to be taken daily or can it be weekly ?
> 
> ...


I've always found best dosage is 500mcg for 14 days, then 500mcg once a week to maintain.

Yes you still need to tan but the effects of the sunbed are extremely enhanced.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Surfer dude said:


> I did not know that u still have to go to the sunbed, I thought the whole point of this was to eliminate the sunbed... So basically it's twice the cost....


As Chelsea said, you wont need many, trust me. The first time I ran it, I started with 3x6min sessions in the first week. Only had 1 6min session in week two and looked like fcuking Ghandi. Haha.

Once you've got the colour you want, then a session every couple of weeks will prob do you. Some need less. The tan lasts far longer than normal on this stuff.


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> You wont need many sunbeds at all mate, colour comes on really quick and you stay tanned too, i got asked if i faked tanned the other day and i havent used MT2 for a well over a month and havent had a sunbed for about the same time too.


Ok good to know this thanks, deffinitely is a good idea then!

Feels like when Im tanned the muscle fibres show more an physique is always better


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Surfer dude said:


> Ok good to know this thanks, deffinitely is a good idea then!
> 
> Feels like when Im tanned the muscle fibres show more an physique is always better


Definitely mate, its great stuff and yes, being tanned is always better and makes you more defined, hence why we tan up for the stage too


----------

